# 2 i pad sur un seul compte mais ....



## Fred 80 (18 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai 2 iPad, chacun attaché à son propre PC, mais avec un seul identifiant et je voudrais que chaque machine ait son identifiant. Comment pratiquer au plus simple ?
Merci


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Décembre 2011)

C'est pas très clair ta question. Tu veux associer chaque iPad à un compte AppleSore différent, c'est ça ?


----------



## Fred 80 (19 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,
Oui c'est cela. 
Il y a un ipad sur 1 ordi, un autre iPad sur un autre ordi mais le tout avec un seul numéro de compte.


----------



## Bigdidou (19 Décembre 2011)

Eh bien il faut créer un nouveau compte sur l'appleStore, et rentrer les paramètres de ce compte sur le second iPad.
Mais attention : du coup, si tu veux la même iApp sur les 2 iPad, il faudra l'acheter 2 fois... (une fois avec chaque compte), à moins de manoeuvre acrobatiques.
Sinon, tu peux garder le même compte AppleStore pour chaque iPad et te contenter de rentrer les comptes mails, les calendriers etc... Spécifiques à chaque iPad.


----------



## Fred 80 (20 Décembre 2011)

Merci.
Pour les appli payantes elles ne sont que sur un seul ipad


----------



## Fred 80 (9 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
Je viens de tenter de créer un nouveau compte : j'utilise une autre adresse mail mais il me dit que cet identifiant est déjà utilisé, je demande alors le renvoi par mail  des infos pour me connecter sur ce compte et je ne reçois rien.
J'ai également tenté de créer un compte avec une autre adresse mais je n'ai pas reçu la confirmation de création.


----------



## ciradis (15 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour

  le partage bibliothèque est activé sur les 2 pc ? si c'est oui peut être il faut retirer l'autorisation sur un des 2 pc  avant de créer un nouveau compte , 


 Cordialement


----------



## Fred 80 (3 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je remonte mon sujet : si le nouveau compte concerne un ipad est ce qu'il va garder les applî payantes crées dessus par l'ancien compte.


----------

